# Double Posts



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2013)

To start with, for me at least, the site is very slow at times to refresh. When I make a post, I get a popup that asks if I want to leave the page, I click yes, and WHAM, double post.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I've had that too. So far, I've only seen one double post (there may be more!), but the 'Leave the page' thing has popped up many times. Even when clicking on this, I've ended up back on the page, and had to repeat the sequence two or three times.
And yes, very slow to refresh, or change pages. I've just had to disconnect and come back, in order to get to a new thread!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2013)

Getting that as well, though no double posts.....yet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2013)

In the past, when the server was acting up, it would "hang" after clicking "Post Reply". One workaround was to refresh the page if it "hung" for a while...

Last post I did a few minutes ago, I clicked post reply and got the "If you leave the page...blah blah" I just clicked the X on the notice and refreshed the page. Worked ok.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2013)

Happened to me today. We're checking it as best we can.


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 4, 2013)

I frequent a site that uses what seems to be the same software; they allow users to delete posts. Why can't we do that here?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)

Neither yesterday nor today it happend to me. But I had noticed the forum started running a little bit slower than usually. But today it seems to work fine. It might have been cause by the server issue.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Happened to me today. We're checking it as best we can.



No worries here Chris. We know you Mods have your hands tied without the one you call Horse around. Forgot to mention that when I tried to access the site yesterday around 5a.m. my time, I couldn't as there was a page stating that the site was down due to security upgrades(I think that's what it said). 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Forgot to mention that when I tried to access the site yesterday around 5a.m. my time, I couldn't as there was a page stating that the site was down due to security upgrades(I think that's what it said).
> 
> Geo



Yep.. it was me who checked and carried out the site maintenance due to its slower running.

How is it today? Still double posting?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep, I saw the security upgrades announcement too. Tried again about ten minutes later, and it was up and running. 
Been a few other things happening too, such as the 'Home' page showing not logged in, with all times being 5 hours behind UK time, that is , in US time, and having to log out by going into a thread, in order to access the log out button. No doubt it'll be sorted, when whatever issues are corrected.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)

Terry, are there problems today too?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2013)

No problems on this side of the Atlantic now, Wojtek. 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)

THX Geo for the info.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2013)

No problems with double posts or slow running my friend, but still have the Home page showing not logged in. 
If I go to, say, 'Quick Links' and 'Who's on Line', and then click 'Forum', this seems to correct things some of the time. At other times, it seems to correct itself after viewing a few threads, but not always.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you have the small square ( remember me? ) marked when logging in?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I always check that box.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

More than likely all related to the server issues we have been having.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree. But I don't have a such trouble with it. However I have had a look at the header of the forum template and there is still an error. So it might have been the reason for that. Of course we can't exlude other causes.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2013)

Of course, I haven't had an issue with it either. However I have noticed little slow downs here and there which are no doubt contributing to the problem.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 6, 2013)

I've had it happen twice. It seems when a post exceeds a certain number of letters it causes a burp. Short, quick posts are ok....at least that is what I experienced.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2013)

I've posted both a short and a lengthy post today, and no problems.

The other day, however, the server was acting slow and posting was a pain in the a**


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2013)

To be honest most of these problems happens during the net soft updating. So, it seems that it is the reason but not the server issue. Of course the forum script should have been updated long time ago in order to be running properly. But the Mods can't do that themself. It's a matter of the access to all optiions of the server CP and the vBulletin license that is kept by the site owner. Be sure that what can be done by Mods it is done.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2013)

Wurger said:


> To be honest most of these problems happens during the net soft updating. So, it seems that it is the reason but not the server issue. Of course the forum script should have been updated long time ago in order to be running properly. But the Mods can't do that themself. It's a matter of the access to all optiions of the server CP and the vBulletin license that is kept by the site owner. Be sure that what can be done by Mods it is done.


You're doing a fine job, keeping the forum up with a hand tied behind your back. Kuddo's to you guys!
Still I hope you can get in contact with Horse. Without him, I guess it's a matter of time before we run into real trouble. Would be a pity if we have to start all over again at a new place.
So: Horse, Horse where are you? Or are you still doing nasty stuff to that penguin somewhere


----------

